# Arnold Schwarzenegger--Jet Li--Dolph Lundgren...



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2009)

...all in a film by Sylvester Stallone:

*Schwarzenegger to play himself in Stallone film*



> Art will imitate life when Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger spends a few hours playing himself later this year in a movie by Sylvester Stallone.
> [...]
> Stallone writes, directs and stars in the movie, a film about a group of mercenaries trying to overthrow a South American dictator. It also stars Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren, Eric Roberts, Mickey Rourke and Forest Whitaker.



Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Korppi76 (Feb 25, 2009)

That seems interesting.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm guessing naff all plot/character development, loads of explosions, gun fights, fist fights and car chases? And maybe some jungle scenes.

"5 metre spread, no noise, we mooove." "Stick around"!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 25, 2009)

Didn't they already do _Tropic Thunder_??


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 25, 2009)

I believe that Jason Statham (Transporter) has joined the cast also.  Could turn out to be a good flick.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 25, 2009)

I liked the last Rambo movie. Stallone really was spot on about what the last days will be like fighting pure evil like communism and islam etc.

This next movie should be interesting. I have always liked Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> I believe that Jason Statham (Transporter) has joined the cast also.



Looks like you're right:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1320253/

All it lacks is Chuck Norris, Wesley Snipes, and Steven Seagal!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 25, 2009)

Great cast, looks like a big winner.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 25, 2009)

sounds great!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2009)

StrongFighter said:


> I liked the last Rambo movie. Stallone really was spot on about what the last days will be like *fighting pure evil* *like communism and islam* etc.
> 
> This next movie should be interesting. I have always liked Dolph Lundgren.


 

You do realise this is offensive?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *StrongFighter*
> 
> 
> _I liked the last Rambo movie. Stallone really was spot on about what the last days will be like *fighting pure evil* *like communism and islam* etc.
> _





Tez3 said:


> You do realise this is offensive?



I certainly do.

SF knows it's gratuitous.


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 26, 2009)

StrongFighter said:


> I liked the last Rambo movie. Stallone really was spot on about what the last days will be like fighting *pure evil like communism and islam etc*.
> 
> This next movie should be interesting. I have always liked Dolph Lundgren.


 
If by "etc." you mean all other groups that can be directly associated with murder or oppression, then you forgot christianity, the europeans who settled north america, nazi germany, those responsilble for the Salem witch hunts, etc. (see, I can use it, too).  Attaching your ideaology of evil to a governmental strategy or a religion is just silly.  There have been, and may be now, christians who have done what you would consider "pure evil".  Likewise, in the history of democracy there have likely been incidents where the government or the people have done things you may consider "pure evil".

I guess you're entitled to your own opinions, but it seems like you are selectively choosing what is "pure evil" so that it fits those who are different than you.

And, btw, this movie sounds freakin' awesome!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 16, 2009)

Where's Jean Claude Van Damme or Bruce Willis?  Geez, the also left out Duane Johnson and Matt Damon.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't wait for this movie, it's gonna crush!

New video of Sly working out in prep for the movie - http://www.aintitcool.com/node/40413

Here's a script review - http://www.aintitcool.com/node/39600

Oh, and word is, JCVD declined the invitation to join.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Looks like you're right:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1320253/
> 
> All it lacks is Chuck Norris, Wesley Snipes, and Steven Seagal!


 

Exactly! That would be a hell of a movie. Like a remake of force 5.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm... seems those guys haven't saved up enough in their retirement fund like they thought they did.


----------



## Traditionalist (Mar 28, 2009)

I read in a magazine that it was a remake of a John Wayne film "They were Expendable".


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 28, 2009)

Woa, so we're going to have Gabe "The One" Law, The Punisher, Alex "Best of the Best" Grady, Randy "Ram" Robinson, Ghost Dog, and Frank "Transporter" Martin teaming up with the Governator for some kick-*** action?

E P I C


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2009)

Traditionalist said:


> I read in a magazine that it was a remake of a John Wayne film "They were Expendable".



Dolph Lundgren? Expendable?


----------

